# Show Time



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

This Saturday the Hudson Vally Pigeon Association and the Cairo Variety Pigeon Club will be holding The 13th Annual New York State Fall Combine, at the Dutchess County Fairgrounds,Rinebeck ,NY. There will be a few specialty clubs :West of England Tumbler Club 1st District Meet, United Nun Club Northeast District Meet, Mid Island Flying Flight Club, Eastern Pouter & Cropper Club State Meet, and the American Tippler Union.
I hope you can make it. I will try to take a few pictures.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for this information, I'll be waiting for the Pics


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

These are some pictures that I took at the show.I'm sorry that I could not take more ,I just didn't have the time .


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The first picture above is of the show hall,the second is of Tony Patti and the New England Pigeon Supply.Tony has a stand at all the shows in the North east ,where he sells pigeon supplies.The third picture is of Nelson G. ,he sells all types of pigeons at most of the shows.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The 4th picture is of a Damascene,the 5th a Dutch High flyer, the 6th Markishe Magpie Tumbler.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The 7th is of a Classic Old Frill,the 8th is of a Medium Faced Almond Tippler,the 9th is of the for sale section of the show.You can see how large the for sale section is .There were hundreds of birds for sale !


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

No. 10 is of the winning Show Bronze Tippler ,No.11 is of the same bird ,No. 12 is of the winning Show Bronze Tippler self and the second place bird.I was the judge for this breed .


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sorry for the way I'm posting these pictures ,but I'm not very experienced with posting pictures on my computer.I have a more pictures but I cannot post them because I have reached my Quota !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pigeon show! I'm so jealous! I don't think my fam would let me go without first turning over all cash, checks and credit cards! Did you add any pigeons to your loft from the sale?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures! Makes me wish I could have been there though! All those birds were beautiful. I didn't realize how much the show tipplers had changed. They've definitely got some bubble heads  But that just makes them more cute!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice damascenes


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome. I would love to take my pigeon to one of those shows, but I'm not sure if she can compete since she is a rock pigeon.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm glad you all like the pictures. Can anyone help me ,I need to know how to empty my attachment files so I can upload more picture's of the show.

Doveone 52,I stated with pigeons in 1960.I had to give them up in 04 because of health issues.I feel good now and I'm thinking about starting again, with a pair of SBT.At the show I had many offer's ,of people wanting to give me a free pair.But I am just starting to think about building my new loft,so the answer is no,I did not come home with anything.

Mary,I have been breeding Show Bronze Tipplers/SBT for 44 years.I drew up the new Standard for that breed and I have been judging them from 95.That little Mottle hen in the picture is gorgeous !

Calina ,Don't let that stop you from attending a pigeon.You will see hundreds of beautiful pigeons and make a hundred new friends !!!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Them shows are great fun but its almost impossible to avoid spending a small fortune.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

copper said:


> I'm glad you all like the pictures. Can anyone help me ,I need to know how to empty my attachment files so I can upload more picture's of the show.
> 
> Doveone 52,I stated with pigeons in 1960.I had to give them up in 04 because of health issues.I feel good now and I'm thinking about starting again, with a pair of SBT.At the show I had many offer's ,of people wanting to give me a free pair.But I am just starting to think about building my new loft,so the answer is no,I did not come home with anything.
> 
> ...


loved the pic!!! to delet old ones go to the top left to user cp and then in that window down at the bottom is attachments, go there and you can delet what you want..


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Spirit,I did what you said and it looks like all my pictures are gone!

Jeff,most of the birds were selling for $5.00 and $10.00 each.

The first picture below is a picture of the for sale section,the second is a Frillback,the third is s Figurita


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The first picture below is of a Catalonian Tumbler,the second is of a Roller,the third is of my good friend Andrew.I started Andrew with birds when he was 7 or 8 years old .He was best friends with my oldest son.He owns the pigeon feed store in the Bronx and is President of the flying flight club.He also raises show flight's.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The first 2 pictures are of Andrews Flying Flight's,a yellow teager cap and a yellow cap.The third picture is of a show homer.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The first picture is ,judging Homers,the second is a Komorner Tumbler,The last is of a Old German Owl


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Really good pics and nice birds cheap at 5 /10 dollars to.I always seem to spend my money on products when i visit a show like that.Ive never brought a bird although ive been tempted a few times but my girlfriend has always been with me and she would be horrified to know the real truth of how much ive paid for certain birds in my loft from other breeders.!


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff ,I think that's the best way to go.You should always obtain as good quality breeders as possible.The initial cost of breeding stock, even for rare varieties, is small compared with the cost of maintaining the breeding stock and raising their young.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

If anyone want's to see all the pictures I took that day, they can go to my Album,they are all in there.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for wonderful pics


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

is the last one a german owl? If it is that bird is nice looking.


----------

